# WARNING all read



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Ok now that I have everyones attention tonight I got permission form a farmer to hunt geese on his land tommorow morning. He wasn't going to let me if I needed to rake stubble for the blinds tho. He said he had some hunters do it a few years ago and after they raked stubble the field blew. Personally I think thats a dumb reason cause fields with no cover like peas(which is the field we are hunting tommorow) are always going to blow with or with out raking. The point of my story is only rake what you need so the farmers can't blame us for his field blowing.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

You lost me after the raking stubble part????????????????????????


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

the field blew?


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Yeah, I'm a tad lost there too...


----------



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

I think he is referring to raking up stubble for the blind exposes the soil to the wind causing it to blow. If that's the case, I don't think the little bit of stubble raked up to cover a blind would be enough to cause wind erosion. If that is how the farmer actually feels, that is his right, it's his land, and if you refer to his ideas as dumb, maybe you shouldn't be allowed to hunt his land!!!!!


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Two popper has it right. I was just warning everyone not to use more stubble than needed or else this can happen. Personally I don't think raking up enough stubble to hide a blind is going to affect the field much especially since after the hunt we take it off the blind and put it back. Just to let everyone know we did not stubble and it was a tough hunt with the birds seeing us and flairing at the last minute but still manged 10 ducks and 10 geese.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

I would have just used stubble from a nearby field that matched what you were going to hunt.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

J.D I though of that after the hunt and if I run into this same situation agian I will do that for sure.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Sounds like this guy just need something to ***** and moan about.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Funny stroy....We got permission to hunt snow geese during the spring on a pond surrounded by corn. Birds had used it for a roost for weeks before we got there but it wasn't the roost when we obtained permission. Told the owner we'd be there early the next morning to set decoys. He said..."No decoys!! I don't want the birds to be attracted to my pond." :laugh: What,he just wanted us to lay there and hope.... :beer:

Alex


----------



## Myles J Flaten (Jan 31, 2008)

shooteminthelips said:


> Sounds like this guy just need something to b#tch and moan about.


Agreed. IMO the amount of erosion caused by a 6X6 rake job is pretty insignificant. I do know farmers that are really particular about their land though. Its a good reminder to be respectful on other peoples land, not everyone thinks the same.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

I may not have liked it but I did listen. Unfortunately there is lots of thing in this world I don't like but have to live with. One thing I do wish we had here was people putting limits on how long someone can be on welfare. What state is trying to do that again anyways?


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

One alternative to raking stubble is to use tumbleweeds from the field or it's edges. It's often better than stubbling since it diffuses the shadows along your blind so well. :thumb: The right type of ghillie suit can be better than both!


----------



## drduck (Mar 14, 2009)

Have been talking to some of the farmers where we hunt. They harvested the barley last week during the heat and they said the stubble turned to dust. No stubble. No bales. keeping the dark geese out til we arrive(he loves to hunt with us!) First has to get his elk which starts on the 15th. no snows moving. warm temps expected at least the next 10 days.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Hmmmmm......... Most farmers around here harrow the field to pick up as much straw as the can then burn the straw pile (thats where I get my straw before they burn it). Which I've never really understood because when you see the size of the straw piles what they are pickuing up is really pretty insignificant.Lots of guys also drop and bale the straw. I guess different strokes for different folks


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

We had a farmer the other day tell us he didnt want us to drive out in his field because it would pack it down and its been dry and the field wasnt tilled up either. It didnt make any sense to me at all.


----------



## thedeerhunter1982 (Apr 7, 2011)

if u scout the field in the light u can find machinery screw ups in a field there is always a pile of this or that in fields tractor missed a little here or there tumbles weeds are great just use your imaganitaion and have fun think outside the blind... lol :beer:


----------



## Savage+Hornady=BUCK (Sep 21, 2011)

i like the old farmers because they let you in MOST the time but when they don't they have some stupid excuses!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## Sponsy12 (Nov 22, 2004)

dakotashooter2 said:


> Hmmmmm......... Most farmers around here harrow the field to pick up as much straw as the can then burn the straw pile (thats where I get my straw before they burn it). Which I've never really understood because when you see the size of the straw piles what they are pickuing up is really pretty insignificant.Lots of guys also drop and bale the straw. I guess different strokes for different folks


Not to be picking a fight or anything here, but thats not the main reason they drag the fields. Although it does rid the field some of the excess residue, it is just to take out the clumps and machinery mess ups like stated in another post so it does not plug up the tillage equipment or drills.


----------

